
Show HN: ScaleFT, Login to Servers Using Google Apps Auth - pquerna
https://www.scaleft.com/
======
pquerna
co-founder here, happy to answer any questions!

We've been working on making ephemeral client certificates easy to use, and
bridging SSH & RDP to things like Google Apps authentication is an example of
what you can do once you get to make new identity attestations every few
minutes.

